# how early should you go to a horse show



## squekers998 (May 29, 2012)

My show is in a week. It will be my first show. I was thinking about going little bit early like around 730 and getting everything done for my horse. Class starts at 11am. First event which is dressage


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I'd get there two or three hours before. You want to have time to unload, hand walk you horse around, tack, get yourself ready, warm up. Personally, I don't like feeling rushed!! I'd rather tie my horse up and let him chill then be rushing around like a mad woman.


----------



## squekers998 (May 29, 2012)

Yes that is true. I'm just worried that my horse is going to get nervous because of everything new. Also when is it a good time to getting yourself dressed for the show? I don't want to get mud or anything on my coat or pants before I show!


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

When going to a show, I would put a pair of jogging pants on over my white breeches and a shirt over my clean shirt that I would be wearing during the show. I would be wearing a jacket so if the white shirt got a little dirty it wouldn't show so not so important as the breeches.
If it is a first time I would want to arrive early so about the time you planned on would be good as it gives you lots of time to get ready, if you are anxious and rushed it will affect the horse so better to have too much time than not enough. 
I would also be sure to have a lunge rope with me in case the horse needed a little time on the lunge to help settle down.
Take an extra bridle, halter and lead rope as well in case something breaks. An extra saddle pad is also good if untacking between classes, nice to have a fresh one.
Wishing you a great day!


----------



## Gossip (Sep 26, 2011)

I think 7:30 is fine. You'll have time to feed your horse and let him eat in peace, then you'll have time to braid (which always takes me a long time) and tack up and give your horse a good warm up before your class. 3 and a half hours should be sufficient.


----------

